# 2006 Xtrail recalls done and other stuff.



## Viltiesvance (Dec 8, 2020)

So Nissan completed the two recalls on the 06 Xtrail. Engine light is now off which is great but they noticed oil leaking out of the valve cover. I have a good friend who actually used to work for Nissan and he is going to help me get that done. Also I repaired the vent selector knob (I hope). I am pretty dumb. I forgot to cut the cable tie. I will do that later. 

Man I love this vehicle and I am not being sarcastic.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

What were the two recalls? Air bag and fuel filler?


----------



## Viltiesvance (Dec 8, 2020)

X-hale said:


> What were the two recalls? Air bag and fuel filler?


Yes all done! Was d


X-hale said:


> What were the two recalls? Air bag and fuel filler?





X-hale said:


> What were the two recalls? Air bag and fuel filler?


Yes they completed the work the same day I dropped it off. But couldn’t get there in time as I had to be at work.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

An easy little maintenance service to do is to either replace or remove/clean out/reinstall the Xtrail's PCV valve. 
It often gets forgotten , especially with older, high mileage vehicles with multiple owners of the years. 
--- 
What are the signs of a bad PCV valve?
*Signs of a Bad PCV Valve*

*Check Engine Light*. ...
High Idle RPM/Rough Idle. ...
Lean/Rich Mixture. ...
Misfires. ...
Rough Acceleration. ...
Increased *Oil Consumption* & Oil leaks. ...
White/Black/Blue Smoke from the Exhaust.
Oct 2, 2020

*Symptoms of a Bad PCV Valve & Replacement Cost - Mechanic Base*







Another suggestion is to buy a can of CRC Throttle body cleaner spray for $9 and clean your throttle body.....very simple and can help restore performance. I do it often on my Xtrail and the Toyota Matrix. Where Is My Throttle Body and Why Does It Need Cleaning?


----------



## Viltiesvance (Dec 8, 2020)

tonyvancity said:


> An easy little maintenance service to do is to either replace or remove/clean out/reinstall the Xtrail's PCV valve.
> It often gets forgotten , especially with older, high mileage vehicles with multiple owners of the years.
> ---
> What are the signs of a bad PCV valve?
> ...


Ok I will get those things. I let my car mechanic friend drive my xtrail and he said it’s great. He will help me complete the minor repairs as well. Thank you for the tips


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

According to the instructions included with my replacement OEM Hitachi throttle body, under no circumstances should throttle body cleaner or any other cleaning fluid be sprayed inside the throttle body. Damage can occur to the electronic components. I have read this elsewhere as well.
The throttle body itself is only about 3 inches across and mine was virtually spotless after 3 1/2 years of my ownership and presumably 240,000 km in total.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

X-hale said:


> According to the instructions included with my replacement OEM Hitachi throttle body, under no circumstances should throttle body cleaner or any other cleaning fluid be sprayed inside the throttle body. Damage can occur to the electronic components. I have read this elsewhere as well.
> The throttle body itself is only about 3 inches across and mine was virtually spotless after 3 1/2 years of my ownership and presumably 240,000 km in total.


hmmmm...good to know. So far i have spray cleaned my Xtrail 3 times in the past year or so ( including 3 weeks ago) and my brother's '04 Matrix twice in 8 months and so far no damage/runs great/ daily drivers.
Maybe i've been lucky?


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

one more bit of info from a mechanic i enjoy watching his online videos, Eric the Car Guy : Cleaning Throttle Bodies | EricTheCarGuy
I never remove my throttle body. I just use a clean rag, prop open the throttle valve flappers , spray the rag with throttle body spray cleaner and wipe what i can reach until i'm satisfied. 
Let any spray cleaner air dry, put everything together and i start up my engine, take my vehicle for a short drive to see if any issues or dashboard ecu lights come on. 
So far so good . 😛


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If you do remove it and clean both sides, you will need to follow the idle relearn procedure.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> If you do remove it and clean both sides, you will need to follow the idle relearn procedure.


oh for sure. 

there are some automotive things i will not do if i either think beyond my capabilities or there is the potential of me doing more harm then good. Electrical repairs is one example, house or automotive. 
I do like to learn and watch the Youtube videos that teach , from automotive, home repairs, cooking, health, travel, etc.
-In general tho i do my best to adhere to the K.I.S.S. principle. 
-- Keep It Simple Stupid. or it may become PSTFIAS ( pay somebody to fix it again stupid.)


----------



## alejoc (Dec 18, 2019)

I had the exact same oil leak problem in my 08 2.5 Exy, the mechanic changed the gasket and it was gone. Regarding the knobs, I bought some round ones on Aliexpress which look better and seem more resistant.


----------



## Tommy Maldonado (5 mo ago)

I've noticed after my last oil change that after some long distance driving I smell something with a burning rubber smell. What can it be?


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Tommy Maldonado said:


> I've noticed after my last oil change that after some long distance driving I smell something with a burning rubber smell. What can it be?


Pop open your hood and have a look if something ( a electrical wire for example) has been disturbed and resting / making contact with a hot engine. If so, use some zap straps and put them securely back in place. 
Might want to get down low on the ground and check to see if anything under the vehicle is loose and making contact with muffler, Cat, heat shield, etc. 
- or the more obvious, oil was spilt on the manifold and you may need a degreaser/ pressure washer to get it off. 
-
If Your Car Smells Like Acrid Smoke Or Burning Oil
If you notice the smell not long after an oil change, *the leak might be caused by a loose drain plug or filter that wasn't properly attached*—or an oil cap that wasn't screwed on tightly enough.

*What's That Smell Coming From My Car's Engine? - GEICO*
- 
*People also ask
*


Is it normal to smell burning after an oil change?


A: *One possible explanation may be that during the oil change, oil was spilled on the exhaust manifold or engine block*. Now the oil is burning off when the engine gets hot and is releasing that smell. Inspect the area around the oil fill cap for any oil that may have spilled when the technician added oil to the engine.


----------



## anns (May 3, 2021)

I have the oil leak problem too. A little annoying to be honest. Was checking the recalls for this model https://www.recallslist.com/nissan/x-trаil/2006/ and don't see it there. Rapid alert system happens more often if we are talking about European vehicles. Would be very interested to know if anyone is US experiencing that too?


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

anns said:


> I have the oil leak problem too. a little annoying to be honest


is it maybe a gasket that needs to be changed? ...or maybe it is a small and cheap/easy fix 
Check out this list. 
*





Types of Common Oil Leaks in car | How to fix car oil leaks


Various oil leaks can happen anywhere in your car. Read on, to know more about different types of oil leaks in your car, where it can happen, and how to fix it.




www.warrantydirect.co.uk




*


----------

